# 1967 Pontiac Lemans wrinkled rear quarter panel



## Bobfuria1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a 1967 Lemans and the back left quarter panel is wrinkled. The previous owner squeezed it into her garage and damaged it pretty bad. I am just looking for some tips of how to repair this the easiest. I am looking for a full rear quarter but they don't make them yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

OPGI.com part #g240051 full rear quarter with sail panel or you can get just the lower portion part#1667207


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A good bodyman can shrink and straighten more than you think. Post a pic. I'd like to see the damage. My body guy absolutely amazes me what he can do with a stud weld puller, a little heat and his hammer and dolly. Replacement with the ill fitting aftermarket panels is a last resort.


----------

